# paint color?



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

might seem like a stupid question...but is there a website or anything that will let you preview a certain color on your car? I want to paint mt 240 daytona violet (like on the M3) and i just wanted to see what it would look like

Thanks


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i doubt it...u can spend a lot of time searching for such a site..why not just go to the photoshop section and post a pic of your car and ask them to photoshop it for you?


----------



## rubin (Jan 9, 2004)

go to automotiveforums.com n to art then to graphic manipulation and ask the guys to do it up for u... theyre a good bunch of guys n itll only take em like 5 minutes


----------



## rubin (Jan 9, 2004)

r u nissan180 on there bcuz i think i saw ur post
either that or another guy was askin for a paint chop on his 240

http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=314050


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

rubin said:


> r u nissan180 on there bcuz i think i saw ur post
> either that or another guy was askin for a paint chop on his 240
> 
> http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=314050


yeah thats me...i just joined it


----------

